# bringing a new dog into a bird household?



## michellek310 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am considering getting a dog, and trying to do my research to be sure that i can do it safely. I have a cockatiel who is always out, and fully flighted. We have considered clipping his wings, as he flew into a window twice and gave us quite a scare. 

I read another thread (not sure if it was this website or a diffferent one) With many people posting, telling how they have made a dog and bird home work. This gave me hope, compared to all the warnings against. I have concluded it is safer to start with a puppy, but I have some other questions about how to go about this safely.

For one, is it better to leave the wings, or clip them. I can see on the one hand, wings are an escape for the bird. But on the other hand, isn't the flying bird going to be the thing that gets the dog excited in the first place and triggers that chase instinct?

Also, I live in a small apartment. The bird is in the living room. My plan is that when we are not home the dog will be crated. Is it possible to make this work, or do we really need more space? After the initial training is done, will we be able to relax while the dog and bird are both out, as long as we are in the same room? 

Finally, I want to get an opinion about breeds. I have heard a whole number of different stories from different sources. I really want a collie or australian shepherd (I know some have lesser herding instinct than others). Is this at all reasonable? It there another smaller breed that could be safer? I know LGD are good, but they are too big for our apartment. Thanks for your advice and experience!


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

We introduced a bird CAG to our 3 dog household and at first they were curious..

When the Basil (the parrot) flew their instinct was to chase but I quickly taught them to leave the room if he flew and collect a tasty treat.. This worked and after a while they stopped reacting to him when he flew preferring to stay laying down and just wait for the treat!

His flapping does not excite them although he has an alarm call which the dogs have learned and if he sounds the alarm they will rush to the door...

We* never* leave them alone with Basil if he is out, we understand that they are dogs and prey drive/instinct could take over if he flew or walked close by them.
However while we are around we do all the normal things and are very relaxed about having them all in the room together.

As regards breed of dog ,,, a lot is built in but a lot is taught so dont expect the 'right' breed to just happen its going to take a lot of work.

Re.. fully flighted birds.. Basil is not clipped now , after nearly 2 years of having him the one wing that had been clipped radically is still not fully regrown. We dont intend putting him through anything that traumatic again but we know it comes with risks and again he is never left alone while he is out..


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I wouldn't clip either. 
As said above some dogs will react to a bird some won't but should NEVER be trusted at all with anything that small - one snap is all it takes to end a birds life. 
I have my 2 birds in a seperate part of the house that the dogs have no access to, I only have 3 dogs in the house anyway but my youngest terrier I wouldn't trust within a mile of any kind of bird as I know she'd have it! 
I would make sure when you're out that the bird and dog are not kept in the same room, even in a crate a determined dog can get out, and that the bird is somewhere secure - all it takes is a leg through the bars and it's bye bye leg or bird so just not worth the risk. I don't take my birds into the house unless the little terrier is shut in another room, my other terrier is fine as is my ridgie as avoid the birds but if my little cockatoo accidentally flew to the floor even with me there the terrier is more than likely far faster than me!!!

Different breeds of dog maybe more or less likely to chase but it's only a guage rather than a certainty as it totally depends on the individual dog - herding breeds like the collie or aus shepherd are very very high energy dogs bred to work and be on the go 24/7 and if not kept suitably exercised will take it out in other forms which can be prey drive, shredding furniture etc!! Herding breeds are bred to be nippy and very focused and driven to chase - that is how they keep livestock in check, and often their prey drive is very high as a result, so not ideal apartment pets at all unless you are seriously busy outdoors all day everyday or do alot of agility or something else, if not you'll find you have a frustrated dog and often no house left when you get back after they've shredded everything!! 
Maybe an older rescue dog maybe a better option that way you can judge it's temperament better and go by temperament rather than a specific breed?


----------



## weeziex1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have had birds for the last 15 yrs., I have aways had dogs,cats,ferrets,and rabbits. In the house all to gather. I have always introduced them, but never left them alone. I have ha all different breeds of dogs latge and small. To date i have never had any problems between them, for the most part the dogs ignore my Goffins Cockatoo. I keep her wings clipped, all the time, in case she might accidentally get outsode. She can still fly jusy not get much lift off. Hope thhis helps Louise


----------

